# Looking for real life Dehydrator experiences



## hondabbq (Jul 18, 2017)

I make all my own bacon, sausages, meat sticks etc but never got into jerky at all. I don't really like it that much. a friend introduced me to the jerky made from a gun or cannon. This I like.

Im looking for real world experiences with dehydrators you have used and how they performed and are holding up after uses.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 19, 2017)

HBBQ, I have a 9 tray Excalibur and have used it for over 15 years with no problems. I often go two hours or so in the smoker with my jerky and finish it off in the dehydrayor. This frees up my smoker for other goodies running at a higher temp.


----------



## hondabbq (Jul 19, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> HBBQ, I have a 9 tray Excalibur and have used it for over 15 years with no problems. I often go two hours or so in the smoker with my jerky and finish it off in the dehydrayor. This frees up my smoker for other goodies running at a higher temp.


Ever done any meat sticks in it?


----------



## okie362 (Jul 19, 2017)

I use a 24 tray dehydrator and have had really good performance from it.  Haven't done sticks on it but it will hold 15 pounds of jerky (depending on thickness of course).  Much more than I can get in my MES.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 19, 2017)

If using a dehydrator, you first need to cook the jerky to kill pathogens...  Then lower the temp. to dehydrate for long term storage...

Please read the following link.... 

http://extension.oregonstate.edu/fch/sites/default/files/documents/pnw_632_makingjerkyathome.pdf


----------



## hondabbq (Jul 19, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> If using a dehydrator, you first need to cook the jerky to kill pathogens...  Then lower the temp. to dehydrate for long term storage...
> 
> Please read the following link....
> 
> http://extension.oregonstate.edu/fch/sites/default/files/documents/pnw_632_makingjerkyathome.pdf


If I add cure just like making meat sticks like I always do what is the difference?

Wouldn't it be the same then? As long as the internal temp gets to 152F. I admit it will take linger with a dehydrator at 165 max temp over a smoker at 180F


----------



## daveomak (Jul 19, 2017)

The folks that wrote that blurb, don't realize some folks add nitrites... soooo, the rules change when adding nitrites.....

You are correct....    It still needs to be cooked to 152 and 165 for pathogens cure doesn't kill....


----------



## hondabbq (Jul 19, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> The folks that wrote that blurb, don't realize some folks add nitrites... soooo, the rules change when adding nitrites.....
> 
> You are correct....    It still needs to be cooked to 152 and 165 for pathogens cure doesn't kill....


Slightly confused by your statement.

When adding cure I can treat the sticks in the dehydrator just like my smoker, correct?

I heat them until 152 as I do in my smoker with cure, but if I don't add cure it needs to go to 165F correct?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 19, 2017)

No cure ....   

Post drying...   275F or 10 min...

Pre cooking....   dip in hot brine 160...  165 for poultry

Vinegar soak....   like Biltong calls for to destroy pathogens...

Click on the link in post 5....


----------



## hondabbq (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks for all your help Dave.

I thought I was on the right path when adding the cure.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 19, 2017)

I do my dehyrdrating in my oven, so my "dehydrator experience" is with that device.

I have an old Thermador oven that has a convection mode which circulates air with a fan. The oven can be set as low as 140 degrees. That is low, but still high enough to kill pathogens but only if you keep it at that temperature for long enough. You have to look at the FDA's time vs. temp charts, which Dave has posted many times. I just looked at the chart he provided, and at 140 degrees, nine minutes is sufficient. When making jerky, it is in the oven for 4-10 hours, so the meat will be quite safe to eat. Also, the meat will spend almost no time in the danger zone because you slice it really thin, and each strip will very quickly get heated to the surrounding air temperature in minutes, not hours.

When I make jerky in my MES smoker, I set it to somewhere between 145 and 160, and let it smoke for at least 1.5 - 2.0 hours. I then move it into the convection oven to finish it because the air movement helps pull the moisture out more quickly.

The real issue, IMHO, with jerky safety is the moisture content, not the temperature (as long as you are heating to above 130 degrees). I didn't read the link that Dave provided, but I'm sure it talks about moisture content.

But the main reason for posting is to point out that if you own a convection oven, you may not need to purchase a dehydrator.

[edit]

I did just read the link Dave provided, and find that it completely contradicts everything I've read on the FDA site about time vs. temperature and pathogens. I am confused, but my own conclusion is that the recommendations in that pamphlet are not to be taken too seriously. If what they say is true, then everyone doing sous vide cooking, where meat is held at 130-140 degrees for a few hours, without any exposure to any temperature higher than that, would be getting seriously ill.

That is not happening.

So, I think this is another case of providing unnecessary margins of safety because at super high temperatures, pathogens are killed instantly and therefore no one will ever have a problem. Of course if you follow these rules for other food, you'll end up with a dry chicken breast because the temperature at which pathogens are instantaneously killed is 165 degrees. If you instead cook that same breast via sous vide at 142 degrees for a few hours, you'll end up with the tastiest chicken breast you've ever had, and it will be perfectly safe.

So I think the same thing is true for jerky as for chicken and the recommendation to put your jerky strips on a cookie sheet in an oven for 275 for ten minutes, that will significantly alter (and not for the better) the result you get, and for what appears to be a bogus reason.

As is always true in life, it comes down to "who do you trust?" I am getting more and more skeptical of "studies," and this is especially true of things done at universities by graduate students. While I don't always trust the government, the FDA guidelines and rules are done by people with decades of experience, not some graduate student writing a research paper in order to get publication credit.

But I'm a grumpy old man, so who knows ...


----------



## meatsweats86 (Jul 19, 2017)

I have a old round Nesco dehydrator that came with 4 racks and I added 6 more. I can do 3lbs of jerky at a time. For whole meat, I marinate with cure added for 24 hrs, smoke for a few hours  and then put on dehydrator at 140 until it reaches the texture I want.

I also do ground meat and use a jerky gun. Mix seasoning and cure to meat and let it sit for 24 hrs. Use jerky gun making strips. Dehydrate at 140 degrees for usually 6-8 hours until it reaches the texture I want.

It's probably 15 years old and still kicking, but 140 degrees is the max it will go.


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 14, 2017)

Hmmm...I am late to this thread.  BUT - 

- I have always used a salty-brine based marinade to season my jerky (Kikkoman Soy Sauce) and forced-air dehydrated it at 160F (highest setting) until dry in appearance - or about an hour or so, then drop the temp to 135 to finish - takes about 6-8 hours total depending on how thick I cut the meat and the type of meat - and cutting with or across the grain.

BTW - I also add in liquid smoke and a variety of spices....red pepper, Mrs. Dash Chipotle Seasoning, Garlic Powder, and if my sons are home Dave's Ultimate Insanity Sauce - just to slow them down.

I used the Open Country 500 Watt Dehydrator (Bass Pro Shop) and have used this for probably 15 years and maybe 200 +/- batches of jerky


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 17, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> No cure ....
> 
> Post drying...   275F or 10 min...
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

I have been wanted to try turkey jerky again but I am always so concerned about salmonella that I end up over cooking it.  I like your suggestion about dipping it in a hot brine.  How long do you leave it  in a hot (boiling?) brine?  any suggestions on a brine?  Any tips on turkey jerky that doesn't come out like shoe leather is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Aug 17, 2017)

Rob Sicc said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > No cure ....
> ...


Click on the link in post #5....


----------

